# Great, flat, inexpensive book light



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

This little gadget folds flat, clips on to any cover (including my Oberon) and weighs almost nothing.

$4.50 each, plus $1 shipping on EBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-LED-Book-Light-Great-Point-Light-3-colors-available_W0QQitemZ150324925217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBooks_Accessories?hash=item150324925217&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Berni


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The same item is on Amazon for $14.99 + shipping.  Sounds like e-bay is a much better deal.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think borders and barnes and nobles sells it too, but I don't know how much it costs there


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

That looks like a great deal and my booklight (old, not purchased for my Kindle) died last week so I need a new one.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love to get a flat light.  It would fit so much better in my Kindle bag.  The last flat light I got didn't light up the whole screen.  The light on this one looks much larger and should work okay.  

I think I'll wander around the stores to see if I can find one.  I really don't like dealing with e-bay.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I would love to get a flat light. It would fit so much better in my Kindle bag. The last flat light I got didn't light up the whole screen. The light on this one looks much larger and should work okay.
> 
> I think I'll wander around the stores to see if I can find one. I really don't like dealing with e-bay.


I found one in Staples, but it only has 2 LED lights. The ones on EBay have three, and are brighter. I also forgot to mention that there's a high and low setting.

Berni


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> I found one in Staples, but it only has 2 LED lights. The ones on EBay have three, and are brighter. I also forgot to mention that there's a high and low setting.
> 
> Berni


I know this is a good deal. I've been burned on e-bay, and I don't want to set up a paypal account again.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I had a similar one - purchased at Barnes and Noble, but I was not happy with it.  The lights flickered with any movement, and it did not stay in place.  Still, I used it for a few weeks - only to have it completely die on me after about 4 or 5 total hours of reading time.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, bernilynn.  I just ordered one.  It may not be perfect, but I won't be using it all of the time.  I just need something flat to keep in my purse.  For the price, might as well give this one a try.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> I had a similar one - purchased at Barnes and Noble, but I was not happy with it. The lights flickered with any movement, and it did not stay in place. Still, I used it for a few weeks - only to have it completely die on me after about 4 or 5 total hours of reading time.


This is the light I found on EBay (cheap):

http://www.greatpointlight.com/book_light-3led.html

It is NOT the same as the one I bought from Staples- it's more solid and, as I said, has 3 led lights.

Berni


----------



## astromusic (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a note that this uses button batteries. Some people are OK with that, but I tend to stay away from them. I prefer either AAA or rechargeable.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought the serpent light at Barnes and Noble and hated it. It only had a single bulb and it was not bright enough. Yesterday I bought the rayovac double bulb book light that either clips on or hangs from your neck. It also uses 3 AAA batteries that you can replace. I used it last night and I loved it. I got it at walmart in their book section. You can see it here http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/rla3aaa.shtml


----------

